# feeding cattle cubes



## raybo2000 (Oct 5, 2010)

is it safe to feed the cattle cubes you can buy at tsc they are 20% protien they say cattle cubes just wondering if they would be safe for milking goats


----------



## Ariel301 (Oct 6, 2010)

Are you planning to feed them as a "grain" ration, or as the total diet?


----------



## raybo2000 (Oct 7, 2010)

just as a teat


----------



## Ariel301 (Oct 7, 2010)

That should probably be just fine then.


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 7, 2010)

If we're talking about the little cubes...like, 1"x1" or whatever...I've *heard* of goats choking on them before.  Never fed them, so I dunno, but it seems like I've read to soak them beforehand or something like that..

May be worth investigating..


----------



## ChksontheRun (Oct 7, 2010)

As a treat mine love frosted mini wheats!!!


----------

